# UK SHOPS loads GREAT NEW SHOPS- BITCH LONDON AND ANOTHER....



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought it would be good to list sites in the uk that do dog stuff or sites that will ship to uk. Maybe make a sticky?
If anyone knows more just add to the list!

BRAND NEW! FIRST HEARD HERE  all uk!!!!

www.juicycouture-online.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=9 JUICY PET STUFF- IM LOVING IT!!!!!

www.maxandmargot.co.uk/catalogue.asp?action=showcategory&catid=97

www.bitchlondon.com/

www.doggyfashion.co.uk/

www.doggie-dazzlers.com/

www.hydrovet.co.uk/

www.wolfit.co.uk/

www.pet-bliss.com/

www.atomicpet.co.uk/

www.scampers.co.uk/

www.dapperpets.co.uk/

www.designleads-collars.co.uk/index.htm

www.dogscholar.co.uk/

www.fabpets.co.uk/

www.igloodesigns.co.uk/k9byigloo/erol.html

www.padipaws.co.uk/


SITE FOR NAUGTY DOGS....
www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/

Designer shops for poochies....

www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/cruise-06/gifts/view_pet.shtml

http://www.louisvuitton.com/web/fla...SGLKT1YCRBXUDVAFYKEG4RAUPU?buy=0&langue=en_GB



www.store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3 have to go down to pet accessories.

GAP STORES- TOPSHOP- RIVER ISLAND AND H&M ALSO have dog range.

www.tabithaandangus.com/

www.togs4dogs.org

www.petzcrazee.com/index.html 

http://www.designerpets.co.uk/cgi-bin/ccp51/cp-app.cgi

www.barkingmadclothing.co.uk/

http://www.k9clothing.co.uk/index1.html

www.spoiltpooch.co.uk/ 

www.woofsadaisypetshop.co.uk 


www.puccipetwear.com/

www.puddlepetcare.co.uk

www.lechienboutique.co.uk/

www.pressies4dogs.co.uk/

www.caninechic.co.uk/index.shtml

www.millieandgeorge.com/

www.furrypharm.co.uk/

www.pettreatz.co.uk/mainindex.asp

www.footballfangs.com/index.htm 

www.mojolondon.co.uk/dept.php?category=36

www.canineconcepts.co.uk/cat--Designer-dog-clothes--clothes

www.dogmcuk.com/index.htm

www.puccipetwear.com/

www.petplanet.co.uk/dept.asp?dept_id=122

www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/erol.html

www.petlondon.com/

www.treasureyourpet.co.uk

www.barkindogclothes.com deleiver to uk!! cheap!

www.tinkerbellscloset.com deleivers to the uk too!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great sites Stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MORE ADDED


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

evan mor added :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Stef just noticed a sale on at Treasure you pets. AI have seen a jacket half price.  
Cheers


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanx Stef xxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks , those sites are great :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

if anyone knows more.... :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

edited to add tabitha&angus and jodie's togs4dogs

do i have to think of all of these by myself lol :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

& another......


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and another  


www.woofsadaisypetshop.co.uk


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

www.barkindogclothes.com
They deliver to the uk.  and are cheap.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: UK SHOPS edited for NEW sites*



stefanie_farrell said:


> I thought it would be good to list sites in the uk that do dog stuff or sites that will ship to uk. Maybe make a sticky?
> If anyone knows more just add to the list!
> 
> http://store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3 have to go down to pet accessories.
> ...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: UK SHOPS edited for NEW sites*



<3 Sarah <3 said:


> http://store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3 have to go down to pet accessories.
> 
> do you know if you can but the pet accesories in that shop, or do yu have to buy them online?? lolzzz


Yeah you can buy them in thier shops


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cooooooooooool 

Thankies.... theres one of there stores at the town 

im gunna get 1 for max and one for the new puppy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks sara- your special shop!!

yep sarah should be in your monsoon store. :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i soo want that parka jacket for romeo- looks great!!! With tha glitter lead and collar. Maybe i should seel some stuff that too big for him??


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwww Kitty and Maxxy will have matching coats


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> www.barkindogclothes.com
> They deliver to the uk.  and are cheap.


great!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Those links are great Stef!

Ive been on the Barking Dog Clothes one before...Theres loads of things on there i would love (plus the prices are great when its converted into GBP)

But i feel abit funny when sending money to the USA, and waiting for the items to come from there :?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

wow...i didnt know Austin was on Barking Dog Clothes?










http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesshirtsofsallsortspage3.html


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> wow...i didnt know Austin was on Barking Dog Clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I spotted Austin straight away, Triny & Smiffy on it aswell.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Heres a site i just found:

http://www.k9clothing.co.uk/index1.html


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Heres a site i just found:
> 
> http://www.k9clothing.co.uk/index1.html


i'll have a look on it now


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!!!!

i love the coats and jumpers on that website


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Good site isnt it!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeaa


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.barkingmadclothing.co.uk/

just found this one too...
thanks sandra!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

cool site 

how come you aint on msn?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

hi stef, you put my website address wrong, its www.togs4dogs.org not .com
thanks


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just came across this great site aswell...looks really cool

http://petzcrazee.com/index.html


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

FABULOUS!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Great site isnt it?

Theres a lovely blue harness on there with angel wings on...i really like it :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

how long till milo??


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

*points to ticker in signature*


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

http://designerpets.co.uk


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i totally new that!!!!


Wonder if Vicki wants me to put up her new bornoz fashion link???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Love to know when mods sticky this lolol :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

www.tinkerbellscloset.com delivers to the UK


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey thanks.... :wave: 

do you own it?


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, I do


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry I posted twice :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

FABULOUS!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww il have to go look hey any discounts lol only kidding......

ok so who is gonna catch me looking at chi clothes again lol i always get caught


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

:shock: more shopping


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

no not me officer dunno what your talking about lol damn knew someone would catch me lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

lol sorry i am bored and am keeping an eye out :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

for the safety of others incase you try and buy them :shock: lol :lol:


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwww il have to go look hey any discounts lol only kidding......
> 
> ok so who is gonna catch me looking at chi clothes again lol i always get caught



Sure I will give ya'll a great discount. How is 20%? Just use the discount code chi20 
I love chi-people!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my gosh im loving the louis dresses they are gorgous awww i want one!!


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

NO MORE SPENDING :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:shock: wow 20% off!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

:shock: WOW!!! thats great 

im gunna have a look on the site


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great site


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

I only give that discount to the forums Im members to. So if you place an order using the discount please put your username in the "notes" box during checkout. :happy7: thanks


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thats a fab idea :wave:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzzz i dunno if youve already said... but do you deliver to the UK??


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she does lol im soooo tempted


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

brand new sites in links.... BITCH LONDON & another Max and something lol!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

and anotherrrrrr
CALLED DOGGY FASHIONS 
woooooo im getting good at this!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wooooooooooo im gonna go look


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

VIK I JUST ADDED ABUOT 10 NEW DOG SITES IN THE UK... lol looks like pet london aint the only ones now lol :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww yay i always see bitch london at the dog shows they must be doing good i there opening shops etc


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh i added some others to i found lol :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not sure if you have this one 

http://www.mojolondon.co.uk/genre.php?varGenre=9


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

This one looks ok too

http://www.spoiltpooch.co.uk/shop


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hey not sure if this is any good its all juicy couture and they have a pet bit its fab and cheap!!!!

im so thinking juicy pet carrier and matching lead and collar

http://www.juicycouture-online.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYCAT&catid=9


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what do you think? ^^^^^^^ 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omg vik- 85 quid thats cheaper than what they are going for on ebay!!! is that their official site? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

dont think its the official site but its all 101%pucker lol imthinking as soon as im not broke im gonna have a spend up on there


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol woooooo i get paid soon! they dont do paypal do they?


----------



## lucyc (Dec 4, 2005)

I havent read the whole thread so im not sure if you have all of these but their are doggie acessories website links on my website. Its not finished yet but lots of links anyway http://www.freewebs.com/itslulu/helpfulllinks.htm


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Stef you must add this one  

http://www.thedogsfrolicks.co.uk/index.htm

and this is the best part....postage is FREE for all items!


----------



## springbokgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

I was browsing the net and came across your forum and had to join due to one shop you have listed above. www.juicycoutureonline.co.uk

I am currently working with the the UK Trading Standards and Juicy Couture Brand Protection people about the above products.

Juicy Couture DO NOT make Pet products of any sorts, not in the States or in the UK. This has been confirmed to me in writing my Juicy Couture Brand Protection people (UK office based in Buckinghamshire). They are manufactured by a firm in the Far East, that they are trying to shut down. I was badly conned by another internet shop above listed stocking the same products, who do not list them as Juicy on their website, but as designer pet bags. 

If anybody has purchased any of the products, please be aware you are being charged over the odds for FAKE goods. 


Please feel free to contact Trading Standards, and check out that site before you purchase from it.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thankyou for that


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

so juicy dont do pet bags at all? :shock:


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah, i was gonna buy one from there too but was put off when it says dropped shipped from usa (but i reackon its prolly hong kong - thats where most of the juicy ebay ones are from)
and it also says it only takes certain payment forms and not paypal yet & no credit cards and yet it has a whole section warning about how to spot the fake sites , they won't accept cards :? 
I went to harrods and harvey nichs & selfridges but they hadn't heard juicy doing a pet bag so i thought it was a bit suss.
plumped for another brand in the end


----------



## springbokgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

*Juicy Bags*

You can email Juicy direct, and ask them about Pet Products. They do not produce them at all. Not even dog collars, or clothing.

I am in the Pet Industry myself, dont own a chihuahua but a chinese crested powder puff  

Unfortunately the bag I purchased was taken by Juicy Branding Head office for testing after I paid nearly £200 for it and has been destroyed.

I was going to sue the shop concerned, but I was told to stay quiet while trading standards and Juicy take it into their own hands.

One of the internet sites that you have listed above, I would not like to name which one, sells these bags aswell. So please becareful and I hope you dont mind me interupting your thread to tell you about it.

Thanks again.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow no sure thats fine
it saved me a whole in my pocket.
Can you pm me the link to your site?


xx :wave:


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

springbokgirlie said:


> I was browsing the net and came across your forum and had to join due to one shop you have listed above. www.juicycoutureonline.co.uk
> 
> I am currently working with the the UK Trading Standards and Juicy Couture Brand Protection people about the above products.
> 
> ...


Wow, Ididnt know this! But I thought department store like neiman marcus sold juicy carriers. Are those not made by juicy?


----------



## springbokgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

*Juicy Carriers*

Juicy do not make any carriers for Dogs. I know its a shock for everybody to find out, but so was I shocked. And gutted mine was taken for testing. Thats how I found out.

I spoke to the Head of their Trademark protecter here in the UK, and he said that the USA have not even designed anything for a dog, never mind make them.

Look at that juicy store link.... if its LEGITIMATE, why isnt it listed at the MAIN Juicy site as a retailer.

Regards


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Well Ive contacted juicy and I am waiting for a reply. But I was on juicy coutures official website: http://www.juicycouture.com/ and located under website stores on juicy's website where you can find thier official products is this website: http://store.shopbop.com/category.jsp?category=JUICYBAG and they are selling juicy pet carriers. And you know they have to be real because this website is featured on Juicy's own website as a place where you can go buy thier products. So I just dont undertand. I dont doubt that there are tons of companies selling fakes. I know that there is and I almost fell for some myself. But I am almost positive that Juicy Couture makes pet carriers.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

Don't know if its just my computer or not but this link doesn't appear to work :?:  :!: 

http://www.store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello again. Sorry I have it now!   :roll: :!: 

http://store.monsoon.co.uk/catalog/Welcome?catid=3


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

I think some are a bit expensive, like K9. However, I finally got the Monsoon link and the prices are incrediable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers darling :!:


----------



## springbokgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

Shanatink said:


> Well Ive contacted juicy and I am waiting for a reply. But I was on juicy coutures official website: http://www.juicycouture.com/ and located under website stores on juicy's website where you can find thier official products is this website: http://store.shopbop.com/category.jsp?category=JUICYBAG and they are selling juicy pet carriers. And you know they have to be real because this website is featured on Juicy's own website as a place where you can go buy thier products. So I just dont undertand. I dont doubt that there are tons of companies selling fakes. I know that there is and I almost fell for some myself. But I am almost positive that Juicy Couture makes pet carriers.


I have emailed Juicy and Aylesbury the link that you have given. If you look on the official store on the juicy site, they are not listed at all.
Once I receive a reply I will post it here for you. Maybe that link sells some lines, but I am still dubious of the carrier. I know exactly where they are being manufactured. I find it strange that trading standards and the Trademark company have both confirmed that Juicy do not make carriers for dogs. Unless its recently released. I will keep you all posted. Also I would question the fact, with soooo many dog owners in the world, why does only one Juicy WEBSITE, have them listed, and no retail outlets.
Regards
Springbokgirlie.


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL! So I can sue Niemen Marcus for selling me 2 conterfiet bags?? I'll be RICH!!!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

And I guess Juicy likes the "fake" bags as they even made collector's edition Barbies carrying the bags with dogs in them. I don't know where you are getting information stating that Juicy doesn't make these bags but I'd say check your sources, lol.


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Juicy finally replied to my email. They said they DO make a line of pet accessories. So for anyone who doesnt think that they do, simply email juicy. They have an email address that you can contact directly on thier website.
:flower:


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

springbokgirlie said:


> Shanatink said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ive contacted juicy and I am waiting for a reply. But I was on juicy coutures official website: http://www.juicycouture.com/ and located under website stores on juicy's website where you can find thier official products is this website: http://store.shopbop.com/category.jsp?category=JUICYBAG and they are selling juicy pet carriers. And you know they have to be real because this website is featured on Juicy's own website as a place where you can go buy thier products. So I just dont undertand. I dont doubt that there are tons of companies selling fakes. I know that there is and I almost fell for some myself. But I am almost positive that Juicy Couture makes pet carriers.
> ...



I emailed [email protected] which was an email address that I got directly from the official juicy couture website asking about wether or not they make pet products and they emailed me back and this was there reply:

"Hi Shana,


We do make a collection of pet accessories. They are available in limited quantities and you only know if you're getting authentic Juicy if you purchase these products at one of our authorized retailers -- a list of which can be found at www.juicycouture.com in our store locator.

Have a Juicy day!
JUICY COUTURE"


This was directly from the source.

And the link that I posted earlier was taken from the juicy website as an official retailer. Just scroll through the retailers and check them all out. You will see a few that sell pet carriers. 
I am aware of many manufacturers in asia that make fakes and claim them to be real and Im not trying to start an argument, its just kinda bad to say juicy doesnt make any pet products at all when its not true. Your false statement makes all the official retailers look bad if people were to believe you.


----------



## springbokgirlie (Jan 6, 2006)

I am still waiting for a reply from Juicy London.

I am in the dog trade, just as yourself. I will scan and submit the letter received from trading standards and from Juicy Trademark officals here in the UK. Im not starting false rumours, I was just disputing the link in this forum that said sold Juicy Carriers, when they clearly sell fakes! 

Im not disputing Dog Accessories, im disputing Juicy Carriers!. The letter from Juicy LA, still doesnt state that they make dog carriers. 

Regards


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmm this may be getting out of hand.

Ive spoken to the girl who does juicy bags on the list and she claims they are real and if your no satisfied youll get 100% refund.


----------

